# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El CAT hace 40.000 análisis anuales para garantizar la calidad del agua del Ebro

## sergi1907

Se cumplen diez años del episodio de contaminación por mercurio que llegó a los hogares de los municipios consorciados.

El 4 de enero de 2002 el Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona (CAT) tuvo que cortar durante más de 17 horas la captación de agua del Ebro por un episodio de contaminación del agua por mercurio, pero esta agua contaminada (con niveles tres veces por encima de los permitidos) había llegado ya a los hogares de los municipios consorciados del Campo de Tarragona y las Terres de l'Ebre. 

 El vertido tuvo lugar unos días antes, a finales de diciembre, y el día de Navidad aparecieron muertos miles de peces aguas abajo de Flix, a la altura de Ascó.  Aunque las autoridades remarcaron que no hubo riesgo para la población, el episodio puso de relieve la necesidad de mejorar el control de la calidad del agua y los sistemas de detección de futuras incidencias. 

 Diez años después, el CAT ha invertido más de 50 millones de euros para garantizar que un suceso así no se pueda volver a repetir.  La principal actuación en este sentido fue la instalación de los filtros de carbón activo (14) en la planta de tratamiento de L'Ampolla. 

 Se trata de un sistema para filtrar el agua a partir del carbón activo en grano, a través del cual se absorben y neutralizan los metales pesados ​​como el mercurio, entre otros elementos. 

 Metales pesados 

 Los filtros de carbón activo se pusieron en marcha en 2008, mientras que un año antes lo hizo el nuevo laboratorio, en el que participa la Universidad Rovira i Virgili (URV).  Actualmente se llevan a cabo dos análisis diarios de la presencia de mercurio en el agua, mientras que la detección de metales pesados ​​cuenta con una prueba quincenal y la de radiactividad, mensual. 

 Además, tanto el CAT como la Agencia Catalana del Agua y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro disponen a lo largo del tramo final del río de una serie de estaciones de vigilancia o automáticas en las que se miden más de cien parámetros y que permiten detectar rápidamente cualquier incidencia. 

 Desde el 2010 el CAT cuenta también con un plan de emergencia para hacer frente a episodios de contaminación, que requiere de la realización anual de simulacros.  Según los protocolos establecidos, el primer paso a seguir sería detener la captación en el río Ebro, como ya sucedió en 2002.  Las reservas del Consorcio que gestiona el minitrasvase permitirían garantizar el suministro de agua igualmente durante 48 a 72 horas.  Con todo, no se ha vuelto a producir un episodio similar al de hace diez años.  La mayoría de incidencias corresponden a presencia de cal o pesticidas, cuando los niveles del río son más bajos, según destacan desde el CAT. 

 Pendientes de Flix 

 Todo el sistema de control en marcha será de especial relevancia cuando comience la extracción efectiva de las 360.000 toneladas acumuladas de lodos tóxicos en el embalse de Flix, aún sin una fecha concreta.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...t/laigua/lebre

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi un buen reportaje, que nos da la idea de la importancia de la analítica y una buen tratamiento de las aguas de consumo humano.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una pregunta... ¿En 2002 no se disponía aún de ninguna estación SAICA en el Ebro que hubiese avisado de la contaminación? Máxime teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de industrias que hay al lado del río y el peligro potencial de contaminación que puede haber.

Espero que esos más de 50 millones de euros, también se los impusieran como multa a la industria o empresa causante del vertido, porque, que yo sepa, el mercurio no aparece así por las buenas en un río.

----------

